

A really thin remote that also tracks (CNet Review) - annohoptree
http://www.cnet.com/news/mynt-bluetooth-tracking-tag-remote-control-indiegogo-tile/

======
annohoptree
Anyone interested,
[http://igg.me/at/mynt/x/10613211](http://igg.me/at/mynt/x/10613211), feature
perks going on.

